# To the Moderator



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

(1) Can you change my Pseudo/LogIn-Name to something like (no Quotes) "Slackrat" ??

(2) Or should I merely sign up again ??

"Kanguru" is no longer appropriate and the related email address is no longer currently online whereas "Slackrat" and "slackrat @free.fr Identify the Linux Distribution I use (SlackWare) and are always valid. 

This message is Zappable after response in PM


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just click on CONTACT on the top green bar and use the drop down list to contct the site owner.
He is the only one who can change that.
Please do not sign up as another user.


----------

